# What is (s)he?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I cant decide what tail and gender my little baby is. To me, it looks possibly like a VT female (although I personally think the tail is too round and the anal isnt sloped enough)
But, I have doubts its female because (s)he flares at absolutely EVERYTHING. Females, males, me, my camera, the light! everything....

When I bought it I thought that it'd be a CT. Had rays extended past the webbing in the fins, but now they are gone.

Basically, the only thing I know about this baby is its a blue marble. When I found her/him (s)he was green marbled, and now its blue masked, but that's fine, I'm interested to see how it goes.

Anyways, I tried to get the best picture I could, but you know babies, they cant keep still. My camera focusing really slow doesnt help much either.

Please take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PK marble female.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a girl to me too! Her tail is the same shape as my female VT.How old is she?

PS. You have the exact same plants and thermometer as I do!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Irishdancer said:


> Looks like a girl to me too! Her tail is the same shape as my female VT.How old is she?
> 
> PS. You have the exact same plants and thermometer as I do!


I'm guessing "she" is about 8-9 weeks, only about 3/4" long.

Did you get the plants at Walmart? Lol usually I have live plants in my tanks but that's just temporary for "her", I'm sending out like half of my bettas next week so "she'll" have her own 2.5 to use

Also, I have 3 other female VT's and all their anals and caudals have greater slopes to them than this one which is why I'm still debating.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> I'm guessing "she" is about 8-9 weeks, only about 3/4" long.
> 
> Did you get the plants at Walmart? Lol usually I have live plants in my tanks but that's just temporary for "her", I'm sending out like half of my bettas next week so "she'll" have her own 2.5 to use
> 
> Also, I have 3 other female VT's and all their anals and caudals have greater slopes to them than this one which is why I'm still debating.


I don't even remember where I got them, I've got a couple different kinds of plants and I got them from different places.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooh! I got these from Walmart a couple years ago if I remember right.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anna I think that's a girl and she's more aggressive. Where'd you get her ;3 She's pretty.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Petco


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

those cute little ventrals say female. and such a cutie butt! lookit that belly! <3


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

(S)he is blowing a bubble nest now lol


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

The very short dorsal and anal fins say female to me. Also, if you look closely at the second picture you can see what appears to be the ovipositor. I say female for sure.

I have also seen a female betta blow a bubblenest.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Female defienetly


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking female too, she just acts so much like a male!


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess bettas can be tomboys too hah


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

You all should know bettas they all have there own individual personalitys unlike most fish haha


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Def looks like a little lady! Females can flare too!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cole mccallister said:


> You all should know bettas they all have there own individual personalitys unlike most fish haha


Oh no I definitely know that!! But this is the first one that I've had so young and has been acting completely male although it looks completely female.

Now if only we could narrow down her tail type. I'd love her to be anything besides VT, but if she turns out to be VT that's fine too, definitely has enough of a personality to make up for the tail type


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

she's a female standard-tail plakat.


----------



## BellaEternitas (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks almost like my male. I don't know what mine are either, but I can tell the difference between a male and a female, and yours if deffo a male and only males make nest bubbles.

Here's a pic of him.
http://s846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/Sweet-Dark-Angel_91/?action=view&current=DSC09781.jpg


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

BellaEternitas said:


> Looks almost like my male. I don't know what mine are either, but I can tell the difference between a male and a female, and yours if deffo a male and only males make nest bubbles.
> 
> Here's a pic of him.
> http://s846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/Sweet-Dark-Angel_91/?action=view&current=DSC09781.jpg


i'm pretty sure "he" is a female veiltail, unless he's very young.


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

A couple more clear photos of the underbelly would help end this male/female debate


----------



## BellaEternitas (Jan 18, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> i'm pretty sure "he" is a female veiltail, unless he's very young.


he is young indeed, but mature enough to have babies, because he's constantly after my female betta, who is also young and able to produce eggs... think they're gonna be CT's, because they started growing those spikes at the end of their fins.

and I took a better look at the poster's pics again and compared it to my female... seems like it is a female after all, because of the really white-ish belly and short fins, but a female making bubbles is funny... maybe they aren't nest bubbles, just happy bubbles, because you're doing a great job as an owner.  and I'm sorry I rushed with my opinion like that...


----------



## Brey0255 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks very much like my baby, and Im not sure on the sex yet either. Acts very 'boy' looks more 'girl'. Mine is also very young, so its hard to say. so fun to watch them grow!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

loks like v tail female to mea


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So, she's definitely female. Acting fine in my sorority tank and can finally see an egg spot.

Now for tail type. She flares out too big IMO to be VT, I'm leaning towards DeT for the moment.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

if its a buble nest than its a male
maybve half moon


----------



## Brey0255 (Jan 25, 2013)

any new pics? I was so starting to think male.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll update pics tonight. She has marbled A LOT since I posted this thread


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Impossible to get her to stay still, so these are the best I could get


----------

